# My Mac's Settings Changed on Me



## Wulfram (Mar 13, 2009)

Mac OS X 10.5.6 MacBook

Ok, I don't know exactly what happened but I'm assuming this:

I download Stuffit Expander and basically after that all of my settings changed.

Now I'm seeing black boxes over things and I don't know why. Like when I select a folder on my desktop a black square will appear around the folder. 

Also my shortcut keys are now not responding correctly.
(Volume plus= Dashboard, etc.)

There are also new things in the apple drop down menu now. A new force quit feature for the currently used application. I have new two restarts and two shutdowns. One restart is "Restart..." and the other is "Restart". "Shut Down..." and "Shut Down". Also two log outs. 

Also there is a voice that keeps speaking whenever I put my mouse over something and it gets quite annoying ><

I deleted Stuffit Expander but everything is still weird. I'm assuming it somehow changed my personal settings or something but I'm not getting it.

If there is some kinda shortcut to revert all of the personal settings back to normal would be nice to know.

I'm so confused. Help, please.


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Wulfram, I've seen this weird problem before and my only solution was to create another USER account and migrate all data. Hope this helps!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Goto your System Preferences, and select Universal Access. Make sure everything is turned off. Then open the Keyboard and mouse pane and there is a tab for keyboard shortcuts, click on that and then click the Restore Defaults button. That should do it for you.


----------



## Wulfram (Mar 13, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> Goto your System Preferences, and select Universal Access. Make sure everything is turned off. Then open the Keyboard and mouse pane and there is a tab for keyboard shortcuts, click on that and then click the Restore Defaults button. That should do it for you.


Thanks! That worked. Now the boxes are gone and I was able to get rid of that annoying voice. Plus all the things in the apple drop down menu are gone too.

So awesome. You rock.

Thanks to you too OM3GA. Your method was a little drastic but would have been efficient. I didn't think of doing that. Problem solved :]


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

yes, I would've advised to do the same thing sinclair_tm said but when I tried that it did not worked for me. for some reason he is the *"Mac Method Wiz-Manager*" Good One!!!ray:ray:


----------

